# Komplexe Aufgabe: UMTS/Internet Router/W-Lan/Paraguay



## Vitus (14. Dezember 2008)

Moinmoin,

ich habe da eine sehr umfassende Aufgabe:
Wir moechten fuer unser Haeuschen in Paraguay Internet einrichten. Da in der Pampa an einen Festnetzanschluss nicht zu denken ist, ist UMTS eine vernuenftige Alternative - die Abdeckung ist wohl nicht schlecht. Ich habe nun dummerweise ueberhaupt keine Ahnung von dieser Technik. 

Ich habe diese kleinen UMTS Modems, in denen die SIM Karte eingebaut ist, gesehen die man an den USB Anschluss des Notebooks anschliesst. Nun hat diese Option den Nachteil dass sich der Internetanschluss auf einen Rechner beschraenkt und auf ein gateway ist nicht zu denken. Daher dachte ich an die folgende Konfiguration, und wuerde gerne wissen ob das funktionieren wuerde:

- UMTS Router
- zwei Accesspoints - einer im Haus, einer auf der Terasse um Lueckenlosen Empfang zu gewaehrleisten

Nun ist die Frage ob die Hardware, die ich hier in Deutschland kaufe auch in Paraguay funktioniert. Sprich: Gibt es unterschiedliche Netze (wie beim Handy: GSM in D und Tripleband in PY)?
Schiebt man in einen solchen UMT Router auch ein SIM Kaertchen rein? Wenn ja, wuerden die Paraguayischen Karten mit dem deutschen Router funktionieren?
Ist das Vernetzen mit dem zusaetzlichen Accesspoint problemlos? Auf welche Huerden muesste ich mich einstellen?

Falls ihr auch so ueberfragt seid wie ich: kennt ihr ein Expertenforum zu diesem Thema wo ich meine Fragen loswerden koennte?

Besten Gruss vom
Vitus


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Dezember 2008)

Der Liste von UMTS-Netzen auf Wikipedia ist zu entnehmen, dass das deutsche UMTS auf 2,1GHz und das in Paraguay mit 1,9GHz läuft. Das ist kein großer Unterschied und ist für moderne UMTS-Hardware kein Problem.

Dein Vorhaben dürfte mit folgendem Gerät am einfachsten Umsetzbar sein: Linksys WRT54G3G

Dieser Router vereint das meiste was du brauchst in einem Gerät: UMTS-Modem, Access-Point (d.h. du brauchst nur noch einen, den du dann über Lan oder Wlan anschließen kannst) und ist durch 4 Lan-Ports noch entsprechend mit Switchs oder Desktoprechnern kompatibel. Das einzige was du dann noch brauchst ist eine UMTS-Karte von Vodafone damit du auch ein UMTS-Modem drin hast.


----------



## Vitus (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Raubkopierer,

danke fuer Deine Informationen! Ich bin schonmal beruhigt dass mein Plan grundsaetzlich zu funktionieren scheint 
Leider ist die Liste auf wiki nicht aktuell - den Vertrag werden wir vorraussichtlich bei Tigo abschliessen und dann stellt sich die Frage ob die auf der gleichen Frequenz senden!? Ab welchem Frequenzbereich koennte das denn kritisch werden?

Gruss vom
Vitus


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Dezember 2008)

Du könntest einfach mal dort nachfragen ... Allerdings ist UMTS auf Portabilität getrimmt. Es soll überall funktionieren und pro Land gibt es imho nur begreze Frequenzbänder. Sollte also klappen aber fragen kost' ja nichts.


----------



## haushes (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Vitus
Hier ist Helmut, Meine Tochter ist derzeit in Paraguay in der Hauptstadt. Funktioniert das mit einem PC, UMTS Stick mit Sim Karte bei Ihnen?

Antwort bitte gleich an Helmut.Kunder@web.de

Danke im Voraus


----------

